# Is there an alogirthm to say a corner or an edge can be determined?



## santongding (Nov 17, 2022)

In a 3x3x3 cube solving process, using cfop method, cross and 2 or 3 slots have been solved, and you can only see three faces of the cube(normally front right, and top), according to current information you get, is there a programming algorithm to say a corner or an edge can be determined or not?

For example, if you see two faces of a corner, you can conclude the third face‘s color. When solving last layer, you can always conclude all pieces with one look.

My straightforward thought is that record all determined pieces, randomly assign colors to others‘ pieces, and check if current state is legal.

What‘s more, I ask this question to write an application to help training look ahead.

If other threads have solved this question, please tell me, and thanks in advance.

To avoid misunderstanding, I'm focusing on concluding one piece when finish one or two f2l slots to find out if the piece can be used for the next slot. Depending on my experience when doing f2l, I can often conclude one piece‘s color unconsciously, so I wonder if there are some tools to help train this skill or I can make one to do this.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm not sure if I understand what you are saying. Do you mean to ask: "How can I know what my Last Layer orientation and positioning will be during the last slot?"

If this is the question, I do not know of any source dedicated to educating cubers on this technique, I think it's mostly just a matter of experience. Top solvers frequently say they just know a lot of stuff simply by solving the cube so much. Maybe you could reach out to one of the and send them a private message asking if they could create a guide on what to look for, along with some key concepts to figuring it out. 

There are several notable solvers on the forums. Not all of them are active but Kyle Santucci, Luke Garret, and Brian Johnson all come here frequently to compete in the weekly SS comp, I'm sure they will see your question if you PM one of them, I have gotten a response from Kyle before and Brian make some post occasionally, so they'd probably be your best bet. In case you aren't familiar with them, all three have an official sub-6 average and several sub-5 single. Kyle Santucci is even globally sub-6 and holds two NR's!

If you want a larger list of people to consider contacting, you can find a bunch of notable solvers on this thread here. Just make sure they are somewhat active, a lot haven't been on this site in years. And of course, you can always reach out to them through other platforms such as YouTube.


----------



## santongding (Nov 18, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand what you are saying. Do you mean to ask: "How can I know what my Last Layer orientation and positioning will be during the last slot?"
> 
> If this is the question, I do not know of any source dedicated to educating cubers on this technique, I think it's mostly just a matter of experience. Top solvers frequently say they just know a lot of stuff simply by solving the cube so much. Maybe you could reach out to one of the and send them a private message asking if they could create a guide on what to look for, along with some key concepts to figuring it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, but my question is not what you understand. I'm focusing on concluding one piece when finish one or two f2l slots to find out if the piece can be used for the next slot. Depending on my experience when doing f2l, I can often conclude one piece‘s color unconsciously, so I wonder if there are some tools to help train this skill or I can make one to do this.


----------

